
Radio Mistakes, Moscow 1941 - IntronExon
http://www.strangehistory.net/2018/02/25/radio-mistakes-moscow-1941/
======
qubex
TL;DR: There are reports that somehow the anthem of the Nazi Party was played
on air by a Russian radio station while the German Army was apparently on the
verge of capturing Moscow.

